# what kind of computer?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

After being constantly frustrated with this older computer, I'm thinking a new home business one is in order. Any suggestions? What kind? Programs, deals?
It has to be operator friendly....
what would you NOT get in a home business computer?
Printer, as well, if you care to input- yesterday the HP gave up the ghost.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

what kind of home business.

Something I would run for doing a database or spreadsheet is not the same machine I would use for cad work.

Likewise I would spec an entirely different machine for doing graphic design.

Not enough information to answer the question.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Graphic design, not the bookkeeping part. Ebay, Etsy, doing business with online shops- blogs. NO facebook, though.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Laptop or desktop or ? Mac or PC or ?

For printer, do you need color or B&W? All-in-one (with scanner and fax) or just a printer?

BTDT. Lots of good choices.

Peg


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

I recommend staying away from the All-in-one printers. too much to go wrong and if it goes down, you are SOL.

Graphic design typically is better handled with a mac computer. Just what they are better at.

Otherwise you are not doing anything of any real great power requirements.

we are seriously biased towards Dells in our household. my wife's computer we got at officemax last year at the start of the school year. It's big draw was the 10-key on the laptop keyboard. She does accounting work so it was a cinch to figure that one out. Mine is a cad machine so it's a dell precision professional grade machine. One was $400, the other was $1800.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks!
Our kids have a mac, and love it, use it all the time for graphics. I have always had a desktop- so do not know what the advantages would be of laptop- other than portability, which is nice. Are there other things to weigh? 
Need color printer- Have a HP photosmart now- the one that has a forever cartridge jam at the moment.

We live 3 hours from an office store, Costco, etc. I have to do my homework first- then either order online, or know exactly what I want when I go in- no just browsing time. I really appreciate the info.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

REAL graphic design is a full sized Mac's bread-and-butter. 

On the other hand, eBay, etsy, blogs, etc. really aren't "graphic design." Almost any computer can handle that... However, "operator friendly" is precisely why I have never purchased anything but Apple computers. 
I run _my_ online business on my Mac Mini (I'm on my second since they first came out). It's not powerful enough for _serious_ graphic use, but it has plenty of power for photo manipulation, videos, etc, etc.









More importantly, I don't want to have to deal with spyware, viruses, etc. that PCs get.

To the question of printer, I have a Canon MX870 that I _really_ like. It doesn't print photos as well as my similarly equipped Epson did, but ink doesn't cost as much either! I only use AIOs though, because I need a scanner/copier as well as a printer. And, low-end AIOs can be had for $150 or so if you watch your sales.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I second the Mac for graphics. I will say, for business, I prefer a desktop to a laptop unless you conduct business on the go a lot. Desktops are almost totally replaceable. Anything goes out, you can replace it rather easily and cheaper than a laptop can be. Or, you can just have both and network them together and have the best of both worlds. I will say, whatever you choose, have a good back up source.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Yes, Mac is the computer to own for graphic design.

I get flamed all the time for saying this, but after being in the printing industry for almost 18 years, most printers I know won't even consider talking to a graphic designer unless they are working with Macs. 

Yes, more and more design and art is completed on PC, and for a lot of the work, it really doesn't matter, but real graphic design for printing is completed on Macs. I've had 1,000 phone inquiries from people looking for a design job, and if they aren't on Mac, they generally have no clue as to what a full bleed, a flood coat, or how to lay out a printer's spread. 

If I am paying $35 an hour or more for design work, I expect that you know how to lay out the job without any flaws, and send it to the printer in perfect fashion, without any major problems, dumb questions, or complaints about the printer because you screwed up the entire job and he can't print it.

Okay...did I just get off on a tangent? Or was that a rant?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

This is all good.... appreciate the printer's side of things, Clovis
Erin, is the Mac Mini a computer? It is not a PC? 
How difficult is it to learn to use a Mac? Been using Microsoft forever....

6e, that is a good idea- get two!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, the Mac Mini is a desktop computer. No, it's not a PC, it's an _Apple_. 

Frankly, I think Mac is _far_ more intuitive than PC, and as mentioned, it doesn't get viruses, spyware, etc,etc. But, as mentioned, I've always been an Apple person. I use PCs at school/work, just because I have to. :grump:
Pictured is what mine looks like. Mine's about three years old. The latest version is smaller than that. About half as thick...


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

While I prefer HP equipment I do not do graphic design ( i dont think LOL) I do have a lap top that is big and heavy and not suitable to cart around. I bought it because it uses much less power than a desk top.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

graphic design is going to be about managing colors. Your monitor and printers are going to be important.

A lot like working with pictures that I take with a camera, just likely not as critical. But still, if you want it to show up on a monitor and it looks great on yours, it might look like crap on someone else's across the country on the web. 

Same thing with printers. What you see on the screen is not what might come out of the printer.

To do that, you need to be able to calibrate all those components together to get them right. It looks incredible when they do. I don't do more with digital imaging right now because I have a junk monitor and can't calibrate my screen to the printers. I get them to a level I am comfortable with, then I work with a professional printer and he tweaks them for the desired final result.

There are monitor profiles and if you work with a printer, they should be able to give you printer profiles for working with.

It makes a difference. It's also expensive to have someone else do it for you. I just don't do it a lot.

Getting into photography I though would be a lot of fun. Went out, bought a nice camera and some really great lens'. And hit the plateau. Now a monitor is almost as much as a cheap lens ($400-600) and to get a decent printer for making quality prints just as much. Add in the calibration equipment, it's big money.

I may be talking with my example of photography, but the premise is the same for graphic design. You are making the images in the computer instead of a camera. Then the work flow becomes the same for the print/imaging process.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

InHisName said:


> This is all good.... appreciate the printer's side of things, Clovis
> Erin, is the Mac Mini a computer? It is not a PC?
> How difficult is it to learn to use a Mac? Been using Microsoft forever....
> 
> 6e, that is a good idea- get two!


A Mac is really no different than a PC, IMO. I've worked on both and while they have subtle differences, they're easy to learn. You should have no problems working on one.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok- I have been trying today to get a zip file- it is in pdf, if you know what I mean, I barely do, to open in Microsoft office, for adjustments. (font, etc) Is this possible? It came across 572 KB's - and when it went into office, it came through as 4000 unlegible symbols. What can I do? My print shop guy sent me the file- I paid dearly for it, and now need to use it. I just want to get my Etsy store banner made!

Also, I thought PC was personal computer- so mac (from Apple) was one, and then the others that use Microsoft - is that off?

Found a great site reccomended by Etsy- Gimp. They help you make banners, etc and etsy walks you through it, if anyone is having the same difficulty....


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Also, I thought PC was personal computer- so mac (from Apple) was one, and then the others that use Microsoft - is that off?


Technically, Apple _is_ a "personal computer" but that's become obsolete terminology. "PC" usually refers to a computer that runs a Windows OS. 

So far as Gimp, that's a free image manipulation program. (*G*NU *I*mage *M*anipulation *P*rogram) I really like it. It's the only one I use anymore, but again, I don't do _serious_ graphics. Just stuff for my store, etc.
Works great.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Erin- here is a mini mac on Craigslist, what do you think? Have sent an email about it- could a used one work? Sounds like that would be sufficient for our needs as far as business goes..... http://spokane.craigslist.org/sys/2800680600.html

Thanks for the info concerning the "right" understanding of PC- technology and terms are changing so fast, and I think us over 40 are becoming obsolete as well. I still do not text or use debit cards......


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Well the only time terminology matters is when you're shopping. 
So far as age, my mother is my tech support, and she's 65. lol

To the mini you've found, that's probably a good deal, particularly where it comes with monitor and keyboard/mouse... To be sure, it's newer than mine and mine is still plugging along just fine.

Are you going to have a bunch of software that you won't be able to use, though? (then again, even if you update to a newer Windows, you might still end up with a bunch of software that you can't use! lol)


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have an IMac. I love it. I was a PC person always. Its a system that operates a bit differently and they have their own exclusive programs. I do have parallels, which is software that allows windows programs to run on my mac at the same time I am using mac programs.

We adjusted to the mac just fine. I also have an hp photosmart premium, combo, printer, scanner. I like it just fine. The graphics are superb.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Good to know, LFG. 

Erin, you are fortunate to have an up to date techy mom!!! 

I do not have loads of software- I inherited this Dell from the church hubby is pastor of when they got a new one, so it came with office programs- but that is it.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I toyed with the idea of using a netbook or ipad to allow me even more mobility, but the laptop is still the best bet for power, mobility, and price. 

In fact, a laptop with an additional monitor is probably the most efficient system available. Monitors are cheap and allow an extended desktop. Once you use 2 monitors, you will never want to go back. 

Three is even better, but I do alot of graphics and trading applications requiring the extra real estate.

Panasonic Toughbooks and Toshiba laptops are hard to beat.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a eBay store & Etsy shop (see my signature link), and I run them all off my laptop. It's a Lenovo, one of the best quality ones I could find at a somewhat affordable price. Never had a MAC, only a PC, so can't help you there. Have a HP printer, would never get one again. It's crashed several times and I've had to re download it's software...
Hope this helps!


----------

